# Would you let your dog eat a (raw) animal bone he found?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

NO! Parasites....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have tried twice to include a photo of a human femur bone (knee part up) but it never shows when my post appears...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

why would there be parasites in marrow?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would just keep a a very close eye on your good looking boy for the next 24. My guys find all sorts of special treats in the woods and beaches we visit and (knock on wood) they have always been fine. And to add their finds have not always been as clean as you describe.LOL


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

I wouldn't for two reasons. first is that I don't let my dog eat anything that isn't in his normal diet. I hate cleaning up a mess from a dog with stomach issues! second I don't want my dog thinking it's ok to eat something he picks up off the ground. Sure he will anyway, but I'm in no way going to endorse it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't.... I would be worried about perhaps it coming from an unhealthy animal or being tainted by some sicko. I want to know where anything my crew ingests comes from.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

No I would not.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I wouldn't.... I would be worried about perhaps it coming from an unhealthy animal or being tainted by some sicko. I want to know where anything my crew ingests comes from.


I agree... there was a golden retriever in my neighborhood who died after eating a rabbit. The owner thought the rabbit was poisoned. 

Also, the odds of a bone being totally clean... it means it could have been something picked up by a carrion bird and dropped in that area your dog found it. Or it could have been somebody's lunch that they just tossed out in the grass. 

I could be wrong too, but if an animal is sick or carrying parasites - that would be in the blood or bone marrow.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, absolutey NO to letting my dog eat a bone he found. My dog does not get any bones at all in the first place. It would not even occur to me to let him eat something he found.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Absolutely not. Not knowing what it is or how it got there would worry me.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

No!I would not let him anything from outside.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

If I was there to take it away I would. Most of the time Lola is very sneaky as to what she has or has found to chew( like socks and shoes!).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Absolutely no way on earth would I condone letting my dog eat a bone like that. He's tried and we've tussled over it, but like the others say, it's risky on many levels.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

When Watson tried to swallow a half-eaten dead mouse on Sunday, the vet said we’d need to be concerned about both intestinal parasites and toxins if he actually ingested it. (Happily he seems to be fine.) I guess if you don’t know how the animal died, then poison or infectious disease (like leptospirosis?) could be an issue.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper was the king of eating discretions and no way would he give me the carcass. He and my last golden Chance once "shared" a mummified possum (I think) carcass and it was over in a split second sicne each was afraid the other would get it. copper ate any little mummified bats that fell out of the eaves and once swallowed a freshly deceased squirrel whole. I would not have let him have the squirrel since he had had stomach surgery a couple of weeks before for a tumor, but DH couldn't get it away and to make sure Copper just swallowed the whole thing. He once ate the head of a very large rat before I managed to get it and take copper and the remains to the vet for examination. the vet was uhm.... a bit surprised at my overzealousness in that case.

I also gave him the entire fish if I caught one when fishing and never thought of bones being a problem and they never were.

If the end was sharp, I'd be worried about that. If it is nasty I think botulism could be a problem. Otherwise I think someone who feeds raw would know a lot more about this.

After the squirrel Copper did get tapeworms, but I know to be on the lookout for that.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually, i would not, that is if i could get it taken away from them.


----------



## daniinthepack (Aug 22, 2020)

i let my dogs eat the bones they find at my farm on the pasture. these dogs are wolves! they can digest so much bacteria WAY better than we can! their gut system is amazing. give your dog a raw bone! those cooked bones are way worse for you pup I guarantee it.


----------



## johnmiles (Aug 26, 2020)

My dog always brings bones in his dog house like this pawsnose.com/best-insulated-dog-house . I can't do anything.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

No. I would be worried about it having parasites or disease.


----------

